# Wyoming Antelope



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

In another post someone mentioned that Wyoming antlerless antelope as a good hunt for beginners. I am interested in trying it out. How much does it cost? Where are good places to go?


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, it's a great way to get someone started into hunting. It's an easy hunt, and one that the whole family can come and be a part of. It's really enjoyable. It's only $48 for the tag.
The odds for each unit is on there website.

http://gf.state.wy.us/wildlife/hunting/ ... /index.asp


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's the link to the application, it's a draw so you will have to apply http://gf.state.wy.us/wildlife/hunting/ ... /index.asp

$286 + $14 application fee for bucks
$48 + $14 application fee for doe/fawn hunts

Those above prices are for the regular draw, there is no special draw for Doe/Fawn hunts

Special draw for bucks is $526 + $14 appl. fee

These prices do not include the purchase of Preference points.

Before you pick a Zone/hunt number to applyfor you better make sure it has public land to hunt on or that you have permission on private land in it.

FYI you pay up front for the tag when applying , and get a refund if you don't draw out.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good post mojo, but the price DOES include a point.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Good post mojo, but the price DOES include a point.


As I understand it from the Wyoming regulations below your application only includes a point if you elect the PREFERENCE POINT OPTION when applying.

Price for a buck antelope tag with a PP is $316 ($14.00 application fee, $272.00 license fee and $30.00 preference point fee).

There doesn't appear to be a PP system in place for Doe/fawn tags.

The following comes out of the 2008 Wyoming non-resident application booklet I down loaded



> Under the Preference Point system, a person not drawn for area
> 57 would be issued a Preference Point for Antelope if he or she elected the
> PREFERENCE POINT OPTION
> 
> ...


I have been doing my homework on it, I'm starting to apply over there. Tree, or anyone else feel free to correct my understanding of the Wyoming regs if needed.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

can you post a link to the regs you downloaded?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope, That's right. I was a little hasty with my reply. I guess I never actually thought someone would apply for a tag and not a point. They just instigated a "point application period" this year. In years prior, you had to buy the point at the same time as the tag/application. This year you could put in for points in like July. Great thing for procrastinators, of course what's to keep them from putting that off as well???

Also, make sure you put in several choices. In Wyoming, if you draw your 2nd or 3rd choice, you still get a point, good deal if you ask me.

If you put in for a buck tag, definitely pick up a few doe tags. Antelope is tasty stuff.

Now if I could just draw my 1st choice!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

marksman said:


> can you post a link to the regs you downloaded?


http://gf.state.wy.us/wildlife/hunting/ ... /index.asp


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Now if I could just draw my 1st choice!


Man I hear you on that, the odds aren't good for my 1st choice, but I won't let that stop me from trying. :shock:


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am actually hoping that I draw on my second choice. Obviously first choice would be good as well, but I deffinately want another point for next year if I draw my second. That way I could draw two years in a row.


----------



## Population Control (Oct 16, 2007)

Did I read that the dates to apply were Jan1 - Mar15?

I haven't hunted antelope in wyoming yet. I've been looking at units 99, 100, & 95.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Population Control said:


> Did I read that the dates to apply were Jan1 - Mar15?
> 
> I haven't hunted antelope in wyoming yet. I've been looking at units 99, 100, & 95.


Gonna be awhile before your able to hunt those units. VEry slim odds, probably because they are so close to populated Utah. I've been putting in for one of those units for 7 years and haven't drawn yet. Plus, there is a lot of private property.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

My sons and i have been hunting speed goats up there for years and we have a ball. but
if you want a hunt pick a unit towards the central are north eastern part of the cowboy state your odds will be alot better just research there webs site it gives a unit to unit brake down and yes you have until march 15 for deer and antelope elk s deadline is on us know so 
if you want that you had better get on line today. looks like a pretty big crew for us this year up to 6 for goats and 3 of us doing the deer/antelope combo


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

What are some good areas with public land?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

They all pretty much have SOME public land. The easier draw hunts typically are the ones with less BLM and state lands. There are also PLPW's and HMA's, which give public hunters access to private lands, but you have to apply for permission slips.

We go to a unit near Laramie for our 3rd choice, which we have always drawn if we were unsuccessful for the other 2.

You can do some research on the Wyoming FG website and see exactly what the odds are in each unit as well as number of tags and how many, if any, were left over after the first drawing.

http://gf.state.wy.us/wildlife/hunting/ ... /index.asp

Just like Mack said, anything in the central/eastern part of the state is easier to draw, most units under #50. The ones closer to Utah are muy difficult, but hold some great animals.

The unit we usually hunt only has about 15 square miles of public ground, but we see goats all day long, every day. Most are in the 10-13" range, but we have seen and killed goats over 15". I killed one 2 years ago that was over 80" gross.

When and if you do draw, get BLM maps. They will show all available public hunting ground outside of HMA's.

I sent you a PM.


----------

